# First impressions???



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I know that the season is young, the crops are mostly still up, etc. etc., but what are your first impressions regarding the numbers of Sharps, Huns and pheasants you are seeing this year?

I'll be back in mid November for 2 weeks and I'm almost breathless with anticipation. Until then I have little to look forward to here in WA State -- quail and partridge opening in a week, duck/geese in 2 weeks, and pheasants in 3. Might be able to shoot a few quail, but shooting a wild pheasant not much more likely than throwing a saddle on a unicorn.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Finding more birds than a year ago in some of my old honey holes. Have put in quite a few walks though without kicking up anything.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I've seen more sharp tails this year than any other years I have been hunting. Where I usually go, we are lucky to see 5 or 10 a day. I went yesterday, and saw 50+, on opener, we saw around 25+. This same spot, I went 2 or 3 years ago, more than once, and saw no birds.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, if you get to good habitat there appears to be birds this year. On the other hand there is less acres of good habitat left.


----------

